# Bellator 131 Peaks With 2 Million Viewers



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Like it or not, veterans Tito Ortiz and Stephan Bonnar can still apparently draw a crowd.
> 
> The UFC Hall of Famers, who headlined this past Saturday’s heavily promoted Bellator 131 event, helped Spike TV draw an average audience of 1.2 million viewers for the night’s broadcast.
> 
> ...


*That's a pretty damn impressive number considering that they went up against UFC Mexico and WSOF on the same night. Great night for them. The Manhoef KO was my favorite moment of the night... that was some brutal ish...

Can't wait for Mcgeary VS Newton and Daley VS Lima!*


Source --------------> http://mmajunkie.com/2014/11/spike-tv-bellator-131-tito-vs-bonnar-peaks-with-2-million-viewers


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

_RIVAL_ said:


> *That's a pretty damn impressive number considering that they went up against UFC Mexico and WSOF on the same night. Great night for them. The Manhoef KO was my favorite moment of the night... that was some brutal ish...*


*

It didn't go up against the UFC considering it didn't start on tv till after the UFC PVP had finished for anyone living out west.

I did enjoy the Manhoef/Schilling & Brooks/Chandler fights.*


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I would really love them to give UFC something to worry about. But this was a near pay per view level card (going by UFC standards) going for free.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm honestly surprised that Bellator is gaining this much traction. However, we need to remember that Viacom is a giant and it owns Bellator. Dana White is probably getting legitimate headaches.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe... just maybe... it wasn't Dana and Zuffa that brought the UFC so far.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Daley Vs Lima? That's INSANE


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

TheAuger said:


> It didn't go up against the UFC considering it didn't start on tv till after the UFC PVP had finished for anyone living out west.
> 
> I did enjoy the Manhoef/Schilling & Brooks/Chandler fights.


Those two events had an hour time difference if you were watching them live.

6et and 7et in the states so they damn near went head to head. Factor in WSOF being on at the same time as well I'd have to say that they did well on a triple header night.

Breaking the 2014 record was pretty awesome as well. I wonder how much higher Bellator numbers would have been had they timed the event when the UFC wasn't running a card.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Daley Vs Lima? That's INSANE


Yeah that's gonna be a fun one to watch for sure, can't wait.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm honestly surprised that Bellator is gaining this much traction. However, we need to remember that Viacom is a giant and it owns Bellator. Dana White is probably getting legitimate headaches.


I honestly doubt it.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Bellator has allot of household names now. Posters here might make fun of some of these guys like Tito etc...but obviously people are still emotionally invested in watching them perform.

The more watered down the talent gets in the UFC the more I respect Bellator.

Anyone catch what "Mike the Marine" did to Nam Pham. When these things happen, it makes Bellator look great.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

TheNinja said:


> Anyone catch what "Mike the Marine" did to Nam Pham. When these things happen, it makes Bellator look great.


That was a complete ownage. Richman technicially dominated Pham.

Pham had 8 UFC fights and nobody there was able to finish Pham in the first round like that. Pham looked like he belonged no where near the cage against a fighter with that kind of striking prowess.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Mike Richman is steadily improving and another example of Bellator developing it's own stars. Bellator isn't at the point that it's as good as the UFC but there's a chance it could get there. Scott Coker at the helm will only make things more challenging.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I was really impressed with Will Brookes. Where did he get that tdd? Surely UFC bound in the not so far future. Weird end to the fight. Actually forgetting you're in a fight while standing and casually walking away while getting hit? Don't think I've ever seen that before. 2 million viewers is pretty impressive though. Main event was OK. Fun to watch in a way because its Tito and Bonnar but technically it was awful. Poor striking, poor cardio and very sloppy. Title fight should have been main event.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm honestly surprised that Bellator is gaining this much traction. However, we need to remember that Viacom is a giant and it owns Bellator. Dana White is probably getting legitimate headaches.


I wouldn't go that far.

Remember the two biggest stars in Bellator are Rampage and Tito Ortiz, that's good for now but who knows in two years.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

LL said:


> I wouldn't go that far.
> 
> Remember the two biggest stars in Bellator are Rampage and Tito Ortiz, that's good for now but who knows in two years.


Sounds like Rampage is losing some enthusiasm. 



> Just a thought.. But I've learned a big lesson in life and business: sometimes u should just stay with the devil u know @ufc


'Rampage' hints at desired UFC return; Dana White discusses 'unique relationship'


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

This was actually the first MMA I've watched in months, pathetically enough. I hope they can keep it up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they have three pretty descent fight cards in the first quarter of 2014. Unfortunately their all on Friday nights. They need to do more Saturday night fight cards for numbers.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well they have three pretty descent fight cards in the first quarter of 2014. Unfortunately their all on Friday nights. They need to do more Saturday night fight cards for numbers.


True I agree with you. But I do like Friday cards for the fact that UFC is on Saturday so I get 2 nights in a row of live MMA.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I got great watching the fights last weekend at BWW. They have 2 giant screens behind the bar. The left one had Bellator and hte right had the UFC card.

The fights almost perfectly lined up where only one was playing at a time. 

Some nice fights on the Bellator card for sure.


----------

